# New Grass Being Matted Down



## jboss10 (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi Guys -

New seed after two weeks is starting to look pretty good. It looks like an animal or something walked over a portion over the yard and I went to investigate. At the same time, me walking on it caused it to get matted down. Is this a concern? Will gravity take over and will it come back up? Looks like it might be a problem when I go to mow next weekend for the first time?


----------



## maynardGkeynes (May 23, 2017)

How long is it?


----------



## jboss10 (Jul 30, 2018)

This section is probably 3-4+" You think it's time for the first mowing and not wait another week? Some areas are still only 2-2.5" but this shaded area has really come up fast and tall in only 2 weeks

Also - you think I can throw some Scott's Lawn Food down (32-0-4, I think) after the first mow? Trugreeen is also coming out the first week of October to be down a slow release for winter. Is that too much fert?


----------



## maynardGkeynes (May 23, 2017)

I think you should have cut it earlier but be that as it may, I'd try to fluff it up with a leaf blower set on low in hopes of getting a more uniform cut. Your mower wheels are going to mat it down in tracks, so you will need to fluff it in between probably. Young matted grass like that is going to be fungus prone as well, so you want to avoid that in the future if possible.


----------



## jboss10 (Jul 30, 2018)

Yeah I was just trying to give a chance and wait at least two weeks. I edited my post, that grass is about 3-4+". Yeah that's good idea. Should I cut on maybe the 2nd heighest setting? I know it's tough to gauge by setting but I think that will put me in a good spot. Thanks for the help.


----------



## maynardGkeynes (May 23, 2017)

You want some P so the 0 is not good. Scott's has a starter fertilizer that had phosphorus. I would seriously think about not using Truegreen at all. However, a winter fert at the right time is advisable in most situations.


----------



## jboss10 (Jul 30, 2018)

TruGreen was actually a gift to help get our yard going for our first season in our new house. So, after we're done with them after Spring I'm going to take over. So a starter fert would be best for new grass..

Thank you


----------



## maynardGkeynes (May 23, 2017)

Do the starter now, and the winter later in the fall, as recommended.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Purdue recommends mowing when it is at 1.5 to 2in. It encourages more leaves blades instead of single long ones.


----------



## jboss10 (Jul 30, 2018)

Did I blow my chance or will it be ok at this point? Going to let it dry out a bit tomorrow and mow later in the day. Thanks guys.


----------



## maynardGkeynes (May 23, 2017)

jboss10 said:


> Did I blow my chance or will it be ok at this point? Going to let it dry out a bit tomorrow and mow later in the day. Thanks guys.


Nah, you'll be fine. Good luck!


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

You will be fine but get that app of Scotts Starter down asap, you need some Phosphorus in there as mentioned. You can put down at 1/2 bag rate now, and the other 1/2 of the bag 10 days.


----------



## TrialAndError (Oct 7, 2017)

What kind of grass did you plant? Looks like fine Fescue to me. This is typical if it is.


----------



## jboss10 (Jul 30, 2018)

It's LebanonTurf's A-List Winning Colors 90% TTTF and 10% KBG.


----------

